# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Abelo extractors

## fatshark

Has anyone experience with Abelo's radial electric extractors? I saw one at the recent YBKA conference and it looked good value for money. There were some slightly rough edges to some of the stainless steel under the curved top edge of the drum, but there was a metal tap and it looked as though it would take 12 National or Langstroth frames. The only comment I've been able to find is that their motors may be a little underpowered.

The model I saw (12 frame radial) was about £950 but is listed on their website at £760 (presumably ex VAT) which is pretty competitive when you consider the Thorne's Mk2 12 frame model is approaching £1200. Or the Duomel at £1600  :EEK!:  

Abelo don't appear to sell a radial 8-9 frame model unfortunately ...

----------


## robin118

I dont know a lot about  the abelo extractorsor or any other ones for that matter but have you looked at the gordion ones that agrinova sell. I have never seen one but on another forum (that a frequent less and less ) the consensus is that they are good.

----------

